# After completing web designing course,should I do job or further learn?



## clerkman1612 (Apr 3, 2011)

I m doing web designing course currently. In classes now CSS is being studied. I also posted a previous thread in this website's forum few days ago. So I should do a job immidetaly after completing the* web designing course *or *further learn*?My point is that for learning web development,which is better - *doing web development course *or *practise at doing job*? And for this Will I have need to say to employer company that I have done only web designing course but I also intend to learn n practise in web development too?I know its may seem stupid. But its just an idea.Coz after completing web designing course I will have a good knowledge of web designing topic. Does many students do same thing as me (I meant applying this idea which I have said in this thread?)?( I have already mentioned in my previous thread I want to be a proffessional web designer and web developer)


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Apr 3, 2011)

what is your qualification ??


----------



## clerkman1612 (Apr 4, 2011)

@arpanmukherjee1

I am only 12th Pass Commerce.I dropped out in graduation. Done DTP,MS OFFICE,Tally courses. Did job as Internet Research Executive in a company.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Apr 5, 2011)

if you have friends who can bring you projects, do them.

look for walkins in other company


----------



## aningbo (Apr 18, 2011)

unless u know what u r doing, how do u plan to practice? why not complete the course and practice? i'm sorry, i'm not able to understand u properly.


----------

